# hardwire dishwasher question



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes you can wire them together in the junction box with wire nuts, I would just be guessing at size ( Yellow) so I will leave that for some one else to answer.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Code requires a disconnect for a DW. If you hard wire it you need a wall switch to disconnect power. Or put an appliance cord on the DW and a receptacle on the house wiring.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## intromission (Mar 8, 2018)

Wondering the same


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

rjniles said:


> Code requires a disconnect for a DW. If you hard wire it you need a wall switch to disconnect power. Or put an appliance cord on the DW and a receptacle on the house wiring.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


Is that new, I have the DW on order the old is hard wired. Thanks:biggrin2:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

When I did the remodel of the beach house, I installed an outlet behind the DW and use some 14/2 with a plug on one end.

Worked out well. I definitely like it better than the old hard wire method.

Have thought about doing the same with the electric range...


Nothing like messing around and someone turns the breaker on without telling you...:surprise:


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Is that new, I have the DW on order the old is hard wired. Thanks:biggrin2:


Unless you're installing that D/W in the states, you'll be fine. -)


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you are in the states, and you change that connection, you also need GFCI protection for it.

A GFCI receptacle behind the dishwasher is not readily accessible, so you might go with a blank face above the counter. If it is a model the mfg has labeled on/off, it could serve as the local disconnect as well.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

I'd look at this as no different than changing a light. In other words, no reason to 
bring the circuit (or parts thereof) up to current code. Just wire the new one 
same as the old one and forget about it.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

I like to install a receptacle under the sink and run the cord through along with the braided hot water line and the drain line. It works good with extra slack when installing servicing and pulling in and out. when I am installing I am feeding the lines through a hole in the base cabinet push them through pull a little slack until the dish washer is in place then just do the finish hookups under the sink.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

ktkelly said:


> When I did the remodel of the beach house, I installed an outlet behind the DW and use some 14/2 with a plug on one end.
> 
> Worked out well. I definitely like it better than the old hard wire method.
> 
> ...


Using a cable as cordage is a code violation. Having the receptacle behind the DW does not meet the requirement for a disconnect. Use an appliance cord and have the receptacle in the sink base.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

rjniles said:


> Using a cable as cordage is a code violation. Having the receptacle behind the DW does not meet the requirement for a disconnect. Use an appliance cord and have the receptacle in the sink base.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


That would be easier than finding the breaker when the DW is dead.:biggrin2:


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> That would be easier than finding the breaker when the DW is dead.:biggrin2:


Might be easier but it's specifically disallowed in Canada. Receptacles 
not allowed in cupboards & cabinets (with a couple exceptions). 
26-710(h)


----------



## mr_robot (Mar 5, 2018)

ktkelly said:


> When I did the remodel of the beach house, I installed an outlet behind the DW and use some 14/2 with a plug on one end.
> 
> Worked out well. I definitely like it better than the old hard wire method.
> 
> ...


14-2 Romex? You can't use that as a flexible cable for an appliance

Sent from my A574BL using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_robot (Mar 5, 2018)

Oso954 said:


> If you are in the states, and you change that connection, you also need GFCI protection for it.
> 
> A GFCI receptacle behind the dishwasher is not readily accessible, so you might go with a blank face above the counter. If it is a model the mfg has labeled on/off, it could serve as the local disconnect as well.


This guy is correct. You need to either put a GFCI receptacle in the sink base and drill a hole through the side of the cabinet to run the appliance cord through or you can hardwire if you buy a GFCI breaker in the panel. If you hardwire it you'll need to install a switch down in the sink base or in a readily accessible location to serve as the service disconnect. Either way you need GFCI protection and of means to disconnect. Also you need to check the name plate wattage of the dishwasher and it needs to have its own individual branch circuit. I always run a 20 amp circuit for the dishwasher I don't even look at the name plate

Sent from my A574BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

mr_robot said:


> 14-2 Romex? You can't use that as a flexible cable for an appliance
> 
> Sent from my A574BL using Tapatalk



What's the difference between running a 14-2 Romex hard wired, and one with a plug on the end?


One way (hardwired) it may not actually be on a GFCI, which is how it was originally. In my case it IS on a GFCI.

Leaving as it is, since it's wway better than it was. :biggrin2:


----------



## fa_f3_20 (Dec 30, 2011)

CodeMatters said:


> Might be easier but it's specifically disallowed in Canada. Receptacles
> not allowed in cupboards & cabinets (with a couple exceptions).
> 26-710(h)


Interesting. If you have a faucet with a sensor, and it's powered by a wall wart, how do you connect it?


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

fa_f3_20 said:


> Interesting. If you have a faucet with a sensor, and it's powered by a wall wart, how do you connect it?


Good question. Haven't seen any of those faucets so haven't had to 
find a way. Perhaps they aren't sold up here just for this reason. 

BTW, a few of the CEC rules are intended to reduce the likelihood of 
doors being closed on cords. Think that's the reasoning behind this 
rule.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

mr_robot said:


> 14-2 Romex? You can't use that as a flexible cable for an appliance



Addressing this again.

When a range is hard wired, or a DW is hardwired, Romex IS typically the method of connection, so what would be the difference between a plug on one end, or being a hot wire with a breaker being the only way to disconnect?

If what you say is true (don't doubt it may well be), this is a fine example of the code being out of touch with the real world, IMO. After all, Romex is Romex in either case..


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

fa_f3_20 said:


> Interesting. If you have a faucet with a sensor, and it's powered by a wall wart, how do you connect it?


Not a pro but perhaps (ii) . . . 

Rule 26-710 (i) of the Canadian Electrical Code states:

A receptacle shall not be placed in a cabinet, cupboard or similar enclosure except where:
(i) The receptacle is part of a factory built enclosure.
*(ii)The receptacle is provided for use with a specific type of appliance that is INTENDED FOR USE WITHIN THE ENCLOSURE.

*??? Dunno.


----------



## fa_f3_20 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm guessing they had in mind disposers when they wrote that rule. But yeah, maybe.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

ktkelly said:


> Addressing this again.
> 
> When a range is hard wired, or a DW is hardwired, Romex IS typically the method of connection, so what would be the difference between a plug on one end, or being a hot wire with a breaker being the only way to disconnect?
> 
> If what you say is true (don't doubt it may well be), this is a fine example of the code being out of touch with the real world, IMO. After all, Romex is Romex in either case..


Plugs are not listed to be used with romex, most of them only accept stranded wires


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

carmusic said:


> Plugs are not listed to be used with romex, most of them only accept stranded wires


Must be a different kind of plug you're talking about. The ones I use are specifically made for solid wire (which is Romex).


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

ktkelly said:


> Must be a different kind of plug you're talking about. The ones I use are specifically made for solid wire (which is Romex).


Never seen a plug made for solid wire. Plugs are made for cordage not cable.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

rjniles said:


> Never seen a plug made for solid wire. Plugs are made for cordage not cable.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


Agree with your point but I have seen plugs with the compression plate under the screw (like back-wired GFCIs/receptacles).


----------

